# CCA Atlanta Banquet 8/2 Sweetwater Brewery



## craig88 (Jun 19, 2012)

Please save the date for the CCA Atlanta banquet on August 2nd. For more information visit our facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/163613613763755/ 

To buy tickets visit http://ccaga.org/banquets/

More to follow!


----------



## Oversight (Jun 20, 2012)

You've got to be kidding!  You are encouraging folks to support with hard earned money a group that supported the veiled catch share scheme Red Snapper Tag program.  

CCA is just an over staffed fundraising machine.


----------



## d-a (Jun 20, 2012)

Oversight said:


> You've got to be kidding!  You are encouraging folks to support with hard earned money a group that supported the veiled catch share scheme Red Snapper Tag program.
> 
> CCA is just an over staffed fundraising machine.



Interesting article about CCA on the SKA website.  http://www.fishska.com/reform/artic..._100_fathom_club_in_florida_speaks_about_the/

d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 20, 2012)

Oversight said:


> You've got to be kidding!  You are encouraging folks to support with hard earned money a group that supported the veiled catch share scheme Red Snapper Tag program.
> 
> CCA is just an over staffed fundraising machine.



I had a 2 paragraph response to that then deleted it all and will just simply say I agree  Dont want to hurt anyone's feelings


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll see you there Craig!

It'll be a great time for a great cause!


----------



## crowe1187 (Jun 26, 2012)

It is going to be a great event at a great venue!


----------



## craig88 (Jul 4, 2012)

Btt


----------



## craig88 (Jul 9, 2012)

Btt


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

It's going to be legendary!!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2012)

I may even show up?


----------



## craig88 (Jul 26, 2012)

www.ccaga.org/banquets


----------

